
No One Is Prepared for Hagfish Slime - xoa
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/hagfish-slime/581002/
======
anitil
Crazy quote: "Their skin is actually more efficient at absorbing nutrients
than their own intestines.".

What bizarre animals

------
rhn_mk1
The title is clickbaity, but the article is a nice introduction to one weird
animal.

~~~
igouy
The Prius photo is enough to justify the title.

~~~
craftyguy
I remember when it happened, it was quite horrific:
[https://www.opb.org/news/article/eels-truck-highway-
oregon-s...](https://www.opb.org/news/article/eels-truck-highway-oregon-
slime-101/)

